# Low-Tech 80g Planted Discus Tank



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

Looks great! Beautiful discus too!


----------



## mikiel (Dec 31, 2013)

The Trigger said:


> Looks great! Beautiful discus too!


Thanks so much. They need to grow out a bit more but they are getting there.


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

Looks like they'll have no problems in that tank  what do you feed them?


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

very nice. I have always used playsand as well, but have also used root tabs, how do you get away with such nice looking plants and no ferts?


----------



## mopani (Oct 29, 2013)

that driftwood is off the charts SIC


----------



## blue_waters (Oct 27, 2012)

Wow - that is a beautiful tank.


----------



## mikiel (Dec 31, 2013)

rustbucket said:


> very nice. I have always used playsand as well, but have also used root tabs, how do you get away with such nice looking plants and no ferts?


Haha good question. I light the tank for about 8 hours a day with a couple of hours of low light in the morning and at night.



The Trigger said:


> Looks like they'll have no problems in that tank  what do you feed them?


I feed them a mix of beef heart flakes and freeze dried blackworms. Occasionally some other foods but thats the majority of their diet.



mopani said:


> that driftwood is off the charts SIC


Thanks! I got it from manzanita-driftwood.com.



blue_waters said:


> Wow - that is a beautiful tank.


Thanks!


----------



## Whiskey (Feb 15, 2005)

Very nice!!

How long has this tank been setup?

Whiskey


----------



## mikiel (Dec 31, 2013)

Whiskey said:


> Very nice!!
> 
> How long has this tank been setup?
> 
> Whiskey


It has been setup for a few years now but I let it go for a long time and started focusing on it again about 6 months ago.


----------



## j-pond (Dec 18, 2008)

I would have to say one of the most beautiful tanks I've seen, awesome job.


----------



## Aquaticus (Jan 7, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## trini_fella (Jan 24, 2014)

Bro that tank is nuts!!! Simply beautiful


----------



## frankiefire702 (Dec 18, 2013)

Awesome tank.


----------



## baldy1970 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone it's been a work in progress. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## baldy1970 (Feb 27, 2011)

Sorry thought I was posting on my thread sorry bout that lol

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## redfirebird87 (Feb 18, 2013)

I love this tank, quite beautiful.


----------



## DarrowBoysDad (May 8, 2014)

This is a great looking tank and I'm in the process of setting up a similar design on a 75 gallon. 

Question about your lighting.....Is that only (1) Sat+ over your 90??

I was looking at the Finnex FugeRay Planted+ but had talked myself out of it thinking it would not be enough for the similar plants you have....wanted to probably throw in an Amazon Sword as well.

I had thought that maybe I should go with the Catalina 3x54 watt T5 HO setup but I would honestly like to go the LED route if I know that lighting will be sufficient in a standard 75.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats - very nice job !


----------



## redant (May 6, 2014)

Beautiful tank !!


----------



## Santose2008 (Dec 11, 2015)

If I can ask, what is your lighting schedule? That tank looks beautiful.


----------

